# Cheap Photo box that will get the job done



## MomentoMoir (Aug 17, 2009)

WEll i took on this project for PP hes a hardware reviewer and wants to get the professional looking pics for the Pc parts 

Materials:

Big cardboard box

a razor

white material 3 yards

cone lights

stapler

medical tape

pvc pipe about 6 inches longer than your box

white paint any cheap finger paint would work

the project I'm guessing will cost me $30 if it works out properly 
I will post pictures and step by step as i do it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> WEll i took on this project for PP hes a hardware reviewer and wants to get the professional looking pics for the Pc parts
> 
> Materials:
> 
> ...


keep us posted.  i'll be interested in this as i've been wanting to do one for a while.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 19, 2009)

i will lol i got the box and stapler all i need is to get paid then i can finish it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> i will lol i got the box and stapler all i need is to get paid then i can finish it



sounds like a plan 

Aren't we all waiting on getting paid to do something all the time


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 19, 2009)

yes sadly lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> yes sadly lol



  same here, and I just got paid on the 14th!


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2009)

I use two large sheets of white foam core board, and two large sheets of black foam core board for lighter colored hardware. I use two 500W halogen lights (not necessary but they are what I have) and aim them up at a white ceiling. Pics turn out great. Photoshop helps too. I love using "Auto adjust" and "Auto color", though sometimes auto color doesn't work and you have to adjust color balance manually.


----------



## steelkane (Aug 19, 2009)

will the 500W light help if you have a camera with a bad flash & you dont want to spend $60 on it to get fixed. Just wondering.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 19, 2009)

You should not use a flash for most things as it tends to wash out the subject, or at least some of the details.

I'm subscribed to this thread.  I want to see how this works out for you.  Here's one I found before:

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 19, 2009)

the better light quality on the outside of the box with a sheet blocking direct light will reduce glare on the product
a good camera with a good flash is nice but it wont give you the perfect look every time location and surrounding lighting is a big key 
also think about pc parts and how shiney most are you dont want to use direct flash and light
 it should be done by this sunday if all goes to plan


----------

